# Everything Else > Sports >  National Basketball Association

## Laramie

Which city or cities would you like to see added to the NBA as possible relocation or future expansion?

----------


## OSUPeterson

Seattle...

----------


## C. B.

> Seattle...


/end thread

----------


## gopokes88

Seattle. It'd be a fun rivalry for once side and a hahahahaha for the other.

----------


## Jersey Boss

I submit that contraction should be considered. Eliminate the 4 biggest money losers, disperse the players in a lottery and stay that way for a while. Shrinking roster spots means deeper and better teams,  less reason to keep head cases,  and 40+ players not leaving college early,  thereby strengthening the college game.

----------


## Laramie

*Relocation:* 

Anaheim, Kansas City, Louisville or St. Louis in the event of relocation.  These cities have a viable arena which could meet NBA standards with some modifications.

*Expansion:* 

Louisville, Seattle or Norfolk-Virginia Beach for future expansion which probably won't be considered until after 2020.

*"Oklahoma City looks oh-so pretty... ...as I get my kicks on Route 66." --Nat King Cole.*

----------


## gopokes88

> I submit that contraction should be considered. Eliminate the 4 biggest money losers, disperse the players in a lottery and stay that way for a while. Shrinking roster spots means deeper and better teams,  less reason to keep head cases,  and 40+ players not leaving college early,  thereby strengthening the college game.


Lots of problems with this.

1st and foremost the NBA could care less about strengthening the college game. A nice thought, but not a reality.
2nd the lastest round of labor talks eliminated teams losing money with the new sharing system. Super profitable teams subsidize the unprofitable ones.
3rd the NBA is fixing to sign a TV contract that will more then likely double TV revenue. Not a good time to shrink
4th smart business people (and NBA owners are that) don't ever shrink when the product is increasing in profitability, popularity, and ever other metric possible. They grow it. 

Just consider in 2 years the league has gone from this, Sources: NBA going forward with plan to take over New Orleans Hornets - ESPN struggling to find an owner for the Hornets, and then selling them for $338 million Board of Governors approves sale of New Orleans Hornets - ESPN
To this
Kings- $534 million
Bucks $550 million
Clippers $2 billion

The NBA is booming. Companies expand in booms.

----------


## Laramie

Veteran NBA referee Bavetta retires after 39 years...





http://sports.yahoo.com/news/veteran...0891--nba.html

*"Oklahoma City looks oh-so pretty... ...as I get my kicks on Route 66." --Nat King Cole.*

----------


## codyt

> *Relocation:* 
> 
> Anaheim, Kansas City, Louisville or St. Louis in the event of relocation.  These cities have a viable arena which could meet NBA standards with some modifications.
> 
> *Expansion:* 
> 
> Louisville, Seattle or Norfolk-Virginia Beach for future expansion which probably won't be considered until after 2020.
> 
> *"Oklahoma City looks oh-so pretty... ...as I get my kicks on Route 66." --Nat King Cole.*


Kansas City's Sprint Center would be a great venue for an NBA team. I've attended a few BIG 12 bball tournaments there and really enjoyed the atmosphere the arena provides.

----------


## dmoor82

KC would be overextended with three pro teams, plus an MLS team and the Kansas motor speedway. Two million residents in it's metro, another professional team would severely overextend that market.

----------


## Snowman

> I submit that contraction should be considered. Eliminate the 4 biggest money losers, disperse the players in a lottery and stay that way for a while. Shrinking roster spots means deeper and better teams,  less reason to keep head cases,  and 40+ players not leaving college early,  thereby strengthening the college game.


Contraction is probably even more unlikely than expansion (which I doubt will happen anytime soon either). Most of the teams have a legal obligation to play for several more years due to when stadiums were built, for the owners having a team is an ego thing, more often than not who is bad cycles around and most of the owners who's either management flaws or unwillingness/unable to spend made theme perpetual doormats are gone. Now that there is revenue sharing even the worst ran teams are making more money and with a new TV deal in a couple years will only increase that. Also the union would fight it all the way. Then there is the problem that it would take a ridiculous amount of money to buy out four teams to shut them down (which will not help ratings in four of the largest cities of the country), then if the money falls out of TV advertising like it has print then it would be a huge waste of money for nothing. On top of all that for the owners, taking out what are four teams that will likely give you wins will hurt your record.

----------


## Laramie

> KC would be overextended with three pro teams, plus an MLS team and the Kansas motor speedway. Two million residents in it's metro, another professional team would severely overextend that market.


So true!

*Kansas City, MO-KS*  is currently an overextended market with 2.1 million; they support

MLB:  Kansas City Royals
NFL:  Kansas City Chiefs
MLS:  Sporting Kansas City (Stadium located on the Kansas City, Kansas side)

*Denver* is currently an overextended market with 2.7 million; they support

MLB:  Colorado Rockies
NFL:  Denver Broncos
NBA:  Denver Nuggets
NHL:  Colorado Avalanche
MLS:  Colorado Rapids

Using the rule of having a minimum of 1 million persons per major league sport (MLB, NFL, NBA, NHL) and 500,000+ to support MLS; Kansas City is overextended along with Denver.   These cities are among the highest in per capita income:  Denver $51,088,  Kansas City  $46,193.  These cities have the potential to support probably one additional franchise which means they would be and  marginal to support those additional teams long-term.

Top Ten Overextended Sports Markets (2003 data):

 1. PHOENIX
 2. TAMPA-ST. PETERSBURG
 3. PITTSBURGH
*4. KANSAS CITY* 
*5. DENVER*
 6. MILWAUKEE
 7. CINCINNATI
 8. BUFFALO
 9. INDIANAPOLIS
10. RALEIGH-DURHAM

The 10 most overextended sports markets in America - SportsBusiness Daily | SportsBusiness Journal | SportsBusiness Daily Global

*"Oklahoma City looks oh-so pretty... ...as I get my kicks on Route 66." --Nat King Cole.*

----------


## Mel

San Diego? Give the military a wee break on ticket prices.

----------


## Teo9969

Expand by adding 10 teams.

Cut it into 2-tiers. NBA Premier, and then just the NBA.

Each tier has 4 divisions of 5.

Play your four division opponents 4 times, play 3 times vs. the other 15 teams (totals 61 games). Play all 20 teams in the other league once or play half of the other league 2 times, I don't care.

The playoffs are the top teams from each division + 2 wild cards. Still best-of-7 series.

Lowest team in each division in the Premier every season gets booted to the NBA, and the reverse for NBA to Premier. In addition then next 2 worst Premier teams and 2 best NBA teams move up, regardless of divisionwinning the regular NBA championship guarantees you move to the Premier.

Expand to:

Seattle
Chicago (2nd)
Tampa
Kansas City
St. Louis
Austin
Raleigh/Durham
Pittsburgh
???
???

----------


## Snowman

> Expand by adding 10 teams.
> 
> Cut it into 2-tiers. NBA Premier, and then just the NBA.
> 
> Each tier has 4 divisions of 5.
> 
> Play your four division opponents 4 times, play 3 times vs. the other 15 teams (totals 61 games). Play all 20 teams in the other league once or play half of the other league 2 times, I don't care.
> 
> The playoffs are the top teams from each division + 2 wild cards. Still best-of-7 series.
> ...


Seattle (even by their own analysis in what support they will do for Hanson building an arena with his own money), Tampa, Kansas City, St. Louis and Pittsburgh are all either right at the border of being over extended now or already over it, none of them are in a good position to support another team. 

I really doubt that any of the current owners would be open to getting into a system that could drop them down to second tier league any given year, let alone ten dropping immediately. The schedule only having 61 'Premier' games seems like a good way to loose both ticket and TV revenue, having a Premier team play a non Premier team sounds about as appealing as watching an NBA team play a d-league team. This may violate every contract from arena deals to the TV contracts, I have some doubts you will get everyone all that interested in this to change them. The owners even before the Thunder were purchased have been highly opposed to expanding as much as two teams, expanding 10 teams would be huge undertaking and extremely risky even if some of them thought it was in their best interest to do so. 

It probably would be a hard sell to the player's union, less tier one teams means less star contracts, it might balance out with more assurance of veteran year to play but that is hard to say which way they go. Lower tier teams do not have great reputations for paying a lot.

----------


## Teo9969

Hey…I didn't say it would happen or would even have much of a shot.

Seriously there is absolutely no reason to expand right now

----------


## Laramie

*Derrick Rose out of U.S. exhibition*

_Chicago Bulls star Derrick Rose was a last-minute scratch Wednesday night from Team USA's exhibition game against the Dominican Republic at Madison Square Garden._

Chicago Bulls star Derrick Rose sitting out Team USA exhibition at Madison Square Garden - ESPN Chicago

Just couldn't see why Derrick Rose would be out on the court to represent team USA.  Rose has been off the court more than on since becoming a member of the Chicago Bulls.

Bulls' Coach Tom Thibodeau is one of the assistants for team USA.  You would think that with Derrick Rose's history of injuries that he would be encourage Rose to sit his hips out and go home permanently.

*"Oklahoma City looks oh-so pretty... ...as I get my kicks on Route 66." --Nat King Cole.*

----------


## OKCretro

I don't think St Louis will ever get an NBA team again or they have to offer it to the guys who owned the old ABA.

which is a really neat story
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/07/sp...anted=all&_r=0

----------


## NWOKCGuy

Lots of rumors about Seattle and Louisville getting teams through expansion around the time the next TV contract is negotiated.

----------


## PWitty

> KC would be overextended with three pro teams, plus an MLS team and the Kansas motor speedway. Two million residents in it's metro, another professional team would severely overextend that market.


I'm from KC, and as much as I would LOVE for them to snag an NBA team, I have to agree. The professional teams they have now only get strong fan support when the teams are winning games, with the exception of Sporting which is the new-kid-on-the-block. Although, the KC metro as a whole is so basketball crazed (mainly due to KU and their bball team being so close) that I do think an NBA team there would flourish. It would just come at the expense of the existing professional teams.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> I'm from KC, and as much as I would LOVE for them to snag an NBA team, I have to agree. The professional teams they have now only get strong fan support when the teams are winning games, with the exception of Sporting which is the new-kid-on-the-block. Although, the KC metro as a whole is so basketball crazed (mainly due to KU and their bball team being so close) that I do think an NBA team there would flourish. It would just come at the expense of the existing professional teams.


The Sacramento Kings trace their ancestry through KC when they were the KC and KC/Omaha Royals.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> I don't think St Louis will ever get an NBA team again or they have to offer it to the guys who owned the old ABA.
> 
> which is a really neat story
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/07/sp...anted=all&_r=0


Good article, but could not find any follow up on either a ruling or a settlement. Pro basketball in the 60's and 70's was quite interesting and both leagues had their strong points as well as deficiencies.  Some of the possible expansion cities I see posters putting out there had franchises in the ABA. Louisville, Pittsburgh, Virginia, St. Louis, Chicago(2nd), San Diego, all former ABA cities.

----------


## Laramie

The ten largest markets without an NBA franchise:

1.  Seattle
2.  San Diego
3.  Tampa-St. Petersburg (Orlando Magic's area)
4.  St. Louis
5.  Baltimore  (Washington Wizards' area)
6.  Pittsburgh
7.  Cincinnati
8.  Kansas City
9.  Las Vegas
10.  Columbus

The five largest potential *'break-through'* cities without an NBA franchise:

1.  Austin, TX  1.9 million
2.  Virginia Beach-Norfolk, VA  1.7 million
3.  Providence, RI  1.6 million
4.  Louisville, KY   1.3 million
5.  Richmond, VA  1.2 million

Recent *'break-through'* cities:

1. 2007:   Oklahoma City  1.3 million (NBA - Oklahoma City Thunder)
2. 2000:   Columbus 2.0 million (NHL - Columbus Blue Jackets)
3. 2001:   Memphis  1.3 million  (NBA - Memphis Grizzlies)
4. 1997:   Raleigh-Durham  1.3 million  (NHL - Carolina Hurricanes)  Note:  Greensboro metro area (800,000) just 70 from Raleigh.
5. 1974:   Hartford  1.2 million  (loss NHL Hartford Whalers to Raleigh-Durham)

*Break-through* city:  City acquires their first major professional franchise (MLB, NFL, NBA, NHL).

*"Oklahoma City looks oh-so pretty... ...as I get my kicks on Route 66." --Nat King Cole.*

----------


## Laramie

Love traded to Cavaliers, joins LeBron




> Now the league's best player has another superstar as a running mate. Add in All-Star point guard Kyrie Irving and James again finds himself the ringleader of a star-studded trio after leaving Chris Bosh and Dwyane Wade behind with the Heat.


Love traded to Cavaliers, joins LeBron | NBA.com

Another three headed monster for the NBA teams to challenge:

LeBron James & the Extremes

Pictured from left to right:  Kevin Love, LeBron James (center) & Kyrie Irving.

*"Oklahoma City looks oh-so pretty... ...as I get my kicks on Route 66." --Nat King Cole.*

----------


## OKCRT

They group Raliegh with Greensboro to create a market. Well Tulsa is about the same distance from OKC so why isn't OKC claiming a pop of 2.3 mil? Just interesting to see how some of these smaller cities make claims. Seattle does much the same to make their pop look larger. SLC does as well.

----------


## catch22

> No, the NBA is not considering a permanent neutral site at all. This is just a pandemic solution. That would cost them millions.


Thanks I misunderstood. Seems fair.

----------


## OKCretro

There might be some possible tomfoolery in the last few games before playoff seeding is set.  With no real advantage of being the home team at a neutral location one could see a team in the 4,5, losing a few games to fall to 6 to avoid playing the bucks in the 2nd round.   
Happens in Olympic basketball and the World Cup

----------


## dankrutka

Looks like 22 teams are playing the next 8 regular seasons games (excluding eliminated teams) then a play-in for the 8-seed if games teams are within 4 games and then playoffs: https://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/...r-season-games

Here we go! OKC has some work to do to maintain their desirable playoff match-up.

----------


## SoonersFan12

> Looks like 22 teams are playing the next 8 regular seasons games (excluding eliminated teams) then a play-in for the 8-seed if games teams are within 4 games and then playoffs: https://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/...r-season-games
> 
> Here we go! OKC has some work to do to maintain their desirable playoff match-up.


I can not complain about that! I am ready for NBA basketball to be back! Go Magic!

----------


## Laramie

If the NBA goes with a plan of playing the next eight Disney/ESPN bound teams on your schedule - capping each team at 8 games - this is what the matchups for those 22 teams COULD look like:

https://twitter.com/ByTimReynolds/st...ams-to-Orlando
*
OKC: Utah, WAS, MEM, DEN, MIA, DEN, PHX, LAC*


*NBA Board of Governors approves 22-team restart of 2019-20 season*
*By Tim Reynolds | The Associated Press - Jun 4, 2020 2:58 PM ET*

https://www.nba.com/article/2020/06/...lyinsider.html

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder vs. Jazz -  2:30 p.m.,CT,  Saturday, August 1, 2020 in Orlando.  All Thunder games on Fox Sports Oklahoma*

https://www.nba.com/thunder/video/ok...ampaignId=3060

----------


## chuck5815

> *Thunder vs. Jazz -  2:30 p.m.,CT,  Saturday, August 1, 2020 in Orlando.  All Thunder games on Fox Sports Oklahoma*https://www.nba.com/thunder/video/ok...ampaignId=3060


is this a replay of the Gobert Game?

----------


## Executionist

Looking forward to them coming back to OKC and what will then be called Paycom Arena.

----------


## Swake

The Costco Bowl

----------


## Laramie

Source: NBA, union agree to list of social messages that can be put on jerseys:  https://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/...es-put-jerseys

----------


## SoonersFan12

> Source: NBA, union agree to list of social messages that can be put on jerseys:  https://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/...es-put-jerseys


I do not agree with it, it is unnecessary

----------


## emtefury

> I do not agree with it, it is unnecessary


Good bye NBA.

----------


## chuck5815

> Good bye NBA.


yeah, i wasn't planning on watching anyway. but now i'm definitely not watching. 

these guys seem to have forgotten Michael Jordan's most important lesson.

----------


## PoliSciGuy

I think the NBA is going to do just fine. A few folks turning away because they're triggered is going to be more than offset by increased jersey purchases and viewership.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> I think the NBA is going to do just fine. A few folks turning away because they're triggered is going to be more than offset by increased jersey purchases and viewership.


No doubt. The NBA is on the right side of history.

----------


## emtefury

People don’t watch sports for SJW causes and politics.  They watch sports for a relief of these things..   It is not going to be just a few folks that are turned away.

----------


## HangryHippo

> People don’t watch sports for SJW causes and politics.  They watch sports for a relief of these things..   It is not going to be just a few folks that are turned away.


Im sure theyll do fine without your *ahem* emtefury.

----------


## PoliSciGuy

> People don’t watch sports for SJW causes and politics.  They watch sports for a relief of these things..   It is not going to be just a few folks that are turned away.


Sports are inherently political. When Kaepernick started all this back in 2016/2017, the NFL did just fine. The NBA will do the same.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Sports are inherently political. When Kaepernick started all this back in 2016/2017, the NFL did just fine. The NBA will do the same.


No doubt about that. When Kap did the protest against police brutality, pols quickly twisted it to claim it was a protest against the flag and by extension the military.

----------


## Bill Robertson

Right now there’s a great deal of social aggression/displeasure in our society. If NBA players wearing reasonable social statements on their jerseys defuses even a tiny bit if this during a very unique sprint to the Champions then go for it.

----------


## Ronnie Jackson

> Sports are inherently political. When Kaepernick started all this back in 2016/2017, the NFL did just fine. The NBA will do the same.


Wrong.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/theunde...-protests/amp/

----------


## Jersey Boss

Ratings dropped in 2016. Last year the Super Bowl was lowest rated since 2009.
Your position does not hold up.

The NFL's Ratings Probably Will Continue To Decline
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jonatha.../#5ccebf716666

----------


## dankrutka

Black athletes have a long and consistent history of social justice activism through sports: https://theundefeated.com/features/a...orts-protests/

This is nothing new. Of course, as with all social justice causes, all the opponents will claim they were for the cause 30 years down the line (see how Muhammad Ali was persecuted then and how he's beloved now as just one example)... most people forget how deeply hated (and how radical) Martin Luther King, Jr was by White America because he openly criticized White moderates for their indifference to injustice. A lot of people love their civil rights in the past, but the true measure of any person is what they do in times of crisis. 

I thought Kareem Abdul-Jabbar's op-ed in May captures this moment well: https://www.latimes.com/opinion/stor...ed-to-the-edge

Black. Lives. Matter. Thunder up!

----------


## SoonersFan12

They are painting black lives matter on the court and that is more than enough so that is why I thought having social messages on jerseys in unnecessary, that is just my opinion

----------


## dankrutka

> They are painting black lives matter on the court and that is more than enough so that is why I thought having social messages on jerseys in unnecessary, that is just my opinion


A lot of players were considering skipping out on the bubble re-start to dedicate their time and energy to social justice work. This is very personal to so many players who have been recounting their own mistreatment by police in their lives and other failures. Both Sterling Brown and Thabo Sefolosha were victims of police violence in recent years while playing as wealthy men in the NBA. Think about it for a second that Thaboa model citizen who was super involved in the OKC communitywas physically beaten by a police officer recently. I'll live my entire life without a police officer ever threatening me because I'm White. This is very personal to players so it makes a lot of sense to me that they're making personal statements on their jerseys.

----------


## Laramie

*Every reported free agency deal for all 30 teams*

https://www.nba.com/news/every-reported-free-agency-deal-2022?cid=nba%3Adynpage%3Aown%3Aemail%3Adaily%3Alin  k%3Aeg%3Anl%3Aeng%3At-crm%3AUS%3Aen%3A20220816 :Big Grin: AILY_NEWSLETTER_EXPLICIT_TEAM%3A&=5ed4a4c93c2d2574  7dca2afb
*Keep track of every free agency deal from the 2022 NBA offseason.*

----------


## Laramie

*Draymond Green slugs Jordan Poole*


*New Video Shows Draymond Green Violently Punch Jordan Poole at Warriors Practice | TMZ Sports

There no shame in his game, 'Nutcracker' has elevated his game; this leaded practice video will probably 
be taken down off the internet.*

.

----------


## Laramie

*Draymond Green fined but not suspended, set to rejoin Warriors*

Steve Kerr says Draymond Green will play in the Warriors' final preseason game and will be available on opening night.
Janie McCauley | The Associated Press


*Link:  https://www.nba.com/news/draymond-green-fined?cid=nba%3Adynpage%3Aown%3Aemail%3Adaily%3Ali  nk%3Aeg%3Anl%3Aeng%3At-crm%3AUS%3Aen%3A20221012AILY_NEWSLETTER%3A&lctg=5ed4a4c93c2d25747dca2afb*

----------


## Jake

Forbes release the NBA Team Values for 2022: https://www.forbes.com/sites/mikeoza...h=68a301761cce

OKC is 24th at 1.875 billion. An increase of 15% from last year. They also have one of the higher operating incomes in the league at 129 million. So doomers may bemoan empty seats as a sign of relocation, but know that the franchise is doing just fine.

----------


## Laramie

Thanks Jake:

Impressive when you consider our MSA population & TV market size--does our TV market include Tulsa, Lawton-Wichita Falls & Ft. Smith...

#24  Oklahoma City Thunder
#25  Orlando Magic
#26  Indiana Pacers
#27  Charlotte Hornets
#28  Minnesota Timberwolves
#29  Memphis Grizzlies
#30  New Orleans Pelicans
Noticed the NBA small markets under 2 million MSA populations like Milwaukee #15 & Utah (Salt Lake City) #19 looked great with
Oklahoma City ahead of Memphis & New Orleans.

Once we are able to secure a replacement arena with the Thunder as anchor tenants, that 'team value' will skyrocket 
to the 15-20 range.

Thanks again to our Oklahoma ownership group for making all of this possible for our city & state.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

It will also be interesting to see if that helps with revenue when they move away from Bally. More TV providers will have access to a new channel I would expect.

----------


## Prunesmoothie

Any idea when Thunder move away from Bally Sports? Have a hard time justifying paying an extra $19.99/moth for Bally Sports +. The fans will be back. Thunder just need to get away from the tank narrative, which I fully understand and appreciate. The Thunder schedule is tough enough this year so hopefully we experience a natural tank and get to see everyone play into early spring.

Have there been any arena updates?

Also, curious to when we will have a rebrand. Not sure how far Thunder will go but have seen some very cool ideas out there..

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

We won't see anything about leaving Bally until next season. Sinclair will have to either sell off the rights back to the NBA or bankrupt. They are loaded with debt so who knows.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> We won't see anything about leaving Bally until next season. Sinclair will have to either sell off the rights back to the NBA or bankrupt. They are loaded with debt so who knows.


i don't think the teams are going to leave bally ... 

the NBA and MLB and maybe NHL will likely buy bally ... and rebrand it ...    and then hopefully they can get better distribution ..

----------


## Brett

Steve Nash was fired from the Brooklyn Nets. Maybe the Thunder should consider him as the next head coach?

----------


## citywokchinesefood

> Steve Nash was fired from the Brooklyn Nets. Maybe the Thunder should consider him as the next head coach?


Please delete this nephew.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Steve Nash was fired from the Brooklyn Nets. Maybe the Thunder should consider him as the next head coach?


Why ? 

Coach D is doing a great job.

----------


## floyd the barber

> Why ? 
> 
> Coach D is doing a great job.


Yeah I think he is exceeding expectations and I didn't really have any. 

Sam Presti is such a good general manager. We are very fortunate to have him.

----------


## Thatguy15

> Steve Nash was fired from the Brooklyn Nets. Maybe the Thunder should consider him as the next head coach?


Tell me you don't anything about basketball without telling me you don't know anything about basketball

----------


## Laramie

*NBA All Star Voting:  https://www.nba.com/allstar/2023*

----------


## Boop

> Steve Nash was fired from the Brooklyn Nets. Maybe the Thunder should consider him as the next head coach?


I am not a Thunder fan but you are an idiot for thinking that Thunder should consider Nash as the next coach, there is a reason Nash got fired and that is because he SUCKS

----------


## Mississippi Blues

> I am not a Thunder fan but you are an idiot for thinking that Thunder should consider Nash as the next coach, there is a reason Nash got fired and that is because he SUCKS


I wont call anyone an idiot for their sports opinion, but seeing how quickly Brooklyn clicked once he was gone, its impossible to look back and see him as anything more than an emphatic failure. I think a lot of that has to do with him originally being brought in to basically be a puppet-designated-coach while KD, Kyrie, and eventually Harden balled, but once conflict arose and strategy became essential, he was completely inept in managing it. I will say, assuming this isnt some crazy timing coincidence, Im impressed with the job Jacque Vaughn has done. When Brooklyn decided to not hire Ime Udoku and go with Vaughn instead, there were a lot of Nets fans that hated it. So if this is truly a result of his improvement as a coach, Im highly impressed with him and the Nets could very well be the best team in the league with how theyve come back together since he took over.

----------


## Laramie

*Rumor: Thunder would allow GM Sam Presti to leave for Knicks if he wanted to: * 




> Presti has been with the Thunder since 2007. Hes one of the best execs in the league. Members of the Knicks are said to be fond of Presti, but its unknown if Presti has interest in leaving his stable position with the Thunder for a murky one with the Knicks.


*Knicks front office desperately needs to follow Sam Prestis lead:* https://dailyknicks.com/2022/04/18/n...m-presti-lead/




> The standard is drastically different for the Thunder. Prestis proven more than once that he knows what it takes to lead a franchise and his most recent presser was no different.


*Sam Prestis Process is Putting the Thunder in a Prime Position:* https://boardroom.tv/sam-presti-process-thunder/




> Thunder GM Sam Presti started the Thunders dramatic rebuild in 2020 by trading superstars for draft picks, young talent, and financial flexibility. All things considered, the team is currently overachieving at 7-8 despite having the leagues most youthful squad (22.6 years old) with the fourth-lowest payroll ($94.8 million).


.

----------

